# Garage opener problems



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

You said that it has a "belt drive motor", but what drives the opener? Belt? Chain? What does the carriage travel on? A T bar? A tube? Do you have the model number and/or manual for your opener?


----------



## pc9460 (Jan 21, 2014)

DexterII said:


> You said that it has a "belt drive motor", but what drives the opener? Belt? Chain? What does the carriage travel on? A T bar? A tube? Do you have the model number and/or manual for your opener?


Genie silentmax 1000 model number 3042.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Will the opener open/close all the way without the door attached to it?


----------



## pc9460 (Jan 21, 2014)

djlandkpl said:


> Will the opener open/close all the way without the door attached to it?


Without the door attached I try to reset the limits and the operate will move about 2 inches and stop every single time.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Something is wrong if it's only moving 2 inches. See if something is causing the trolley to bind.


----------



## pc9460 (Jan 21, 2014)

djlandkpl said:


> Something is wrong if it's only moving 2 inches. See if something is causing the trolley to bind.


Just check and it wasn't the trolley. I took a motor head off the track and ran the limit switches and it turns like a quarter and stops. 

I believe it's the motor at this point. If not then it's definitely the circuit board but I just got it replaced last month for an unrelated issue.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Probably easier to buy a new unit.


----------



## fkflores (Sep 5, 2014)

*problem with the genie silentmax 1000*

i have the same problem...replaced the board but the problem continue!!! the 2 red lights are on, and when programming the limits, only move 1 or 2 inchs...and stop....the opener is the silentmax 1000 thanks from URUGUAY


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Paging Firehawk...


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

How well does the door operate with the trolley disconnected (open, close by hand)?
If not well, then unlikely it will work connected.
Have you gone through the troubleshooting checklist in the owner's manual?
get at: http://www.manualslib.com/download/60649/Genie-Silentmax-1000-3042.html


----------



## terrelldspauldi (May 23, 2017)

I am not sure if anyone ever got an answer on this post, but I have a Genie Silentmax 1000 belt drive I purchased a little over a year ago to replace a 1/2 HP Liftmaster that was original with my home when built. This opener worked perfect for 13 months and then started opening and closing 2 to 3 inches at a time. I contacted Genie and went through all the troubleshooting/reprogramming to no avail. Both of the red led's are on and stay on when not in programming mode. They send me a new "dual encoder" which I replaced but to no avail. I have contacted Genie again but I think I will replace with a new Liftmaster and avoid all Genie junk in the future. If anyone has any other suggestions, I am all ears. Thanks.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

If it has up/down Force adjusters, try to increase the force a bit. 
The door has to operate easily by hand; if it binds or is too heavy the opener will likely Tilt.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

I stopped installing Genies about 8-10 years ago when they completely and suddenly revamped their whole line. Their old Pro Max line were very good openers. I am not familiar with their current line. I have been installing Liftmasters since and have five of my own. I've had good service out of all the ones I've installed over the years. Most of the new openers in the last few years have gone to electronic limit controls and electronic clutch force controls. The limits are set by a sequence of pushing buttons. The clutch adjustments are not adjustable. I don't know how old the OP's opener is, but if he's had it for over five years, I'd can it and switch to a Liftmaster. Their middle line and Elite series are all good, I prefer the belt drives. Most are wifi compatible for smart phone interfacing.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## terrelldspauldi (May 23, 2017)

So far, Genie has sent me a dual encoder service kit and a new circuit board. Neither has fixed the problem. As far as adjusting the force Bob22, the shuttle has no load on it as I tried with the garage door free. I have also tried with the garage door hooked. At this point, Genie is guessing what the problem is but it is obvious the motor is the issue as that is the only thing that has not been replaced. The unit is 13 months old and it is a piece of crap in my opinion. I won't make the same mistake and purchase anymore Genie products.


----------



## terrelldspauldi (May 23, 2017)

I unhooked the belt drive from the motor and could see the motor itself is binding in both directions or shorting out. Genie is sending a new powerhead, but I went ahead and bought a new garage door opener and it wasn't a Genie. As soon as the new motor comes in, I will have a SilentMax 1000 3/4 HP belt drive unit for sale if anyone is interested. I am done with Genie products.


----------

